# shoreline or galvez?



## Darren1765 (May 12, 2013)

I'm taking a couple out of state friends to pensacola beach then floundering near the pass. I usually launch from galvez but I'm gonna be close to shoreline park. Do yall know how much further from the pass shoreline is vs galvez?


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

About 8 mi from Shoreline to the pass.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Galvex launch really SUCKS when there is a strong current on the intercoastal water way. 

But it makes for great entertainment on a late Saturday afternoon watching people take their boat out of the water if the current is moving really good. 
Those who have launched there in the current know exactly what I'm referring to.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

I've often thought what great footage we could get if someone were to mount a Go Pro camera with a big hard drive up on a tree at Galvez and have it recording all the activity at the launch for a given weekend (say memorial day weekend or July 4th)...pretty sure it would go viral on Youtube in no time!


----------



## HappyTime (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes the boat launch videos are funny. Especially the ones who had a wee bit much.


----------

